# Malibu Stealth 12 for sale



## musthavesaltair

Selling my Malibu stealth 12. Fully rigged with fishfinder/gps combo, livewell pump installed, anchor trolley system, and a fish catching yak for sure. No leaks or problems ever. If interested send me an e-mail at [email protected]. I can send pics but can't upload them on here off my phone. Asking $700


----------



## Razzorduck

Dang it. Thats the yak I want. Wish I lived closer but Dallas is a long way off.
I really like the live well and storage.


----------



## ycanti

Sending a guy to ya keep an eye on email


----------



## FishHard2009

Are you able to stand on the Malibu Stealth? 
I have heard yes, I have also heard no, wondering your take..
I really want my next yak to be stable enough for stand up paddling.
Thanks


----------



## musthavesaltair

It is stupidly stable. To put in prospective, I can paddle in surf while standing, cast and fight fish while standing, and even throw a small cast nest out of it. I'm not a big guy. I'm 6' and 175 and I have no problem. If you put water in the center livewell it is even more stable. Out of everything I have done in this yak I have not even come close to tipping it other than having my 30 wide tightened all the way and either a Jew fish or a monster amberjack almost flip me and that was due to me having the rod in the back rod holder when he hit it. And even then I reached behind me and was able to get the rod out and still fight it for a little while before he broke me off.


----------



## Huff

Its a sweet ride.... even though I have another 100lbs on that little fella Nick I can stand in mine.


----------



## musthavesaltair

Since I still have this and only had one intrest, price dropped to $700.


----------



## oxbeast1210

What fish-finder combo is on there? looking to upgrade my wifes yak she has a pelican outcast 11.6 know anyone looking for one?


----------



## musthavesaltair

I have a eagle cuda 350smap.


----------



## Yaksquatch

oxbeast1210 said:


> What fish-finder combo is on there? looking to upgrade my wifes yak she has a pelican outcast 11.6 know anyone looking for one?


DO IT MAN! This would be 10 steps up from a pelican!!!

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Pi Lvr83

What color is the kayak? I will send an email to you, please send pictures if still avail.


----------



## Huff

Pi Lvr83 said:


> What color is the kayak? I will send an email to you, please send pictures if still avail.


the pictures I posted are the yak.


----------



## Frankshvac

very interested if you still got kayak


----------



## ammolance

shot ya an email...


----------

